# Piedmont?



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Heading down to Piedmont here in 2 weeks for a guy trip airBNB weekend. Will be launching out of the southern most ramp. Not looking for specific spots just some tips on what may be biting. We will be in a pontoon. We are staying right against some state land so maybe do some squirrel hunting as well. We did this last year but stayed closer to the marina. Grabbed a couple perch and a couple saugeye trolling cranks. What amazed me is all the nut trees and NO squirrels. Beautiful country to say the least


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeye should be hitting really good around the dam area in a couple weeks. Fish Vib-E's along deep gravel points and the old roadbed. Trolling cranks with leadcore line produces some fish too.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes... x2 on the area around the damn… Night crawlers on lead head jigs… Vibees... both work well....The MUskingum wildlife public area is some great public hunting for squirrels! The grays around that area, I think, are on the smaller side, so bring a 22 and not a shotgun… Unless you wanna be picking shot out of your meat all day

And no offense to any previous posters… But you absolutely don't need lead Core line on that lake… 8 or 10 pound mono works fabulous


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fish shallow. Right on the bank shallow


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

we will be staying on Indian Run Bay. is it worth doing some bank fishing for cats in that area. It looks like there are some docks down there that we will be overlooking


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, the entire Indian run area is very productive for every species that swims in Piedmont as theirs multiple structure types, tons of underwater terrain and often times you can find small areas with some amount of current, even if very small due to the many springs that enter the lake in that area


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> Yes... x2 on the area around the damn… Night crawlers on lead head jigs… Vibees... both work well....The MUskingum wildlife public area is some great public hunting for squirrels! The grays around that area, I think, are on the smaller side, so bring a 22 and not a shotgun… Unless you wanna be picking shot out of your meat all day
> 
> And no offense to any previous posters… But you absolutely don't need lead Core line on that lake… 8 or 10 pound mono works fabulous


Def not "needed" but a good tool to have on Piedmont in the fall,for sure! It's always been a popular way to target deep fall saugeyes on Piedmont. And you prolly know by reading my posts. I don't fish deep water for eyes most of the times. But there has been days on piedmont I wished I had leadcore to pull #5 raps in deeper water along the structures previously mentioned. Jigged vibes an minnows all day for a couple shorts just to watch guys kill good sized fish targeting the same structure slow trolling leadcore. Finally later in the day realizing I had a couple mini dipsy divers an got some small stick baits down to the correct depth an pulled half the guys using shad style baits caught.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> we will be staying on Indian Run Bay. is it worth doing some bank fishing for cats in that area. It looks like there are some docks down there that we will be overlooking


I wouldn't over look throwing some stick baits or swims or maybe even some #5-#7 shad raps off those docks at night. Especially if there lit up and holding shad. But even if not,if there's a drop off near by and any bait at all there a chance of saugeye. And maybe even a bonus night time muskie. Definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like rain both Friday and cold front on Saturday. This happens every year we plan a guy trip.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sounds like perfect fall fishing weather to me


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------

